# Friend needs honest (pos & neg) opinions.



## Lomberdia (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok first I want to say this is a very close friend on mine. He wants to draw comics and cartoons but, I personally think his stuff isn't all that good even though I can't draw for crap. I'm putting a link to his DA account and let you all have at it. Say your honest opinions and try not too be too hard on him. I just think he needs a reality check from people other than just his friends. He made almost everything for the story to well, everything and he's good at making a story just not drawing it good enough to sell to anyone. And I do like some things he draws just not enough to buy or sell them. Don't send your messages to me leave your comments on his thing. And yes, I took my profile pic from him because it looked cool to me.

 Well heres the link: http://new-ph.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2rt68u


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, he's bad. It wouldn't kill him to check out a few art books at his local library.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 9, 2010)

That may be some of the worst art I've seen.  I know that this opinion isn't constructive or nice, but it's honest.  He can't draw.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 9, 2010)

How old are you guys?


----------



## Dsurion (Jul 9, 2010)

If he want to do a comic, tell him to do a free Webcomic, heÂ´s not good drawing, and i fear about the story itself, but if he really wants to, that would be his best option.

I started a webcomic just to tell a story that i had planned some time ago, i dont know if its good, bad or what, but itÂ´s a good excuse to draw more and practice.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 9, 2010)

Make him to buy these and study them:
http://www.amazon.com/Making-Comics...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278698142&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Drawn-Life-Cl...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278698117&sr=8-1

If your friend has any hope whatsoever, the smartest thing is to start from those two books. Highly recommended.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok, I showed him all the comments and I think he took it really well. He said, "Oh, why didn't you tell me I sucked so much!? I'll practice more but, thats just how I draw." He also wanted to know why or what you based your opinions on. Thanks again everyone, hope he takes this to heart.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 12, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> "I'll practice more but, thats just how I draw."


 
That is the worst fucking excuse going. "It's my style". What? Shit? A style means a set style developed over time. Sticking to poor drawing is not a style, it's laziness and and unwillingness to improve.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't be such haters...

He's not the greatest artist... but I'm sure he's just in training.

Give him time and support and he'll be better. Alternatively get him to collaborate with other people.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Don't be such haters...
> 
> He's not the greatest artist... but I'm sure he's just in training.
> 
> Give him time and support and he'll be better. Alternatively get him to collaborate with other people.


 
You're joking, right? His comic work clearly spells out that he's not adequate to even try a collab yet. Not having a good understanding of the basics and principles of visual storytelling won't get you far in this field unless you have some thorough mentoring going on. One of the last things this artist needs is pats on the ass to make him feel better which could translate into not worrying about improving; stagnating artists are one of the worse kind of artists out there.

I'll hate all damn day if that means not having to see and be grouped with lazy mofos as a sequential artist.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> You're joking, right? His comic work clearly spells out that he's not adequate to even try a collab yet. Not having a good understanding of the basics and principles of visual storytelling won't get you far in this field unless you have some thorough mentoring going on. One of the last things this artist needs is pats on the ass to make him feel better which could translate into not worrying about improving; stagnating artists are one of the worse kind of artists out there.
> 
> I'll hate all damn day if that means not having to see and be grouped with lazy mofos as a sequential artist.


 

Well that failed 

If you don't want to work with him don't. Not everyone is born with a golden paintbrush in their hands. The BF definitely thought he'd ever be an artist but he's getting somewhere. This guy just needs to take an art class or two and he'll be fine.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well that failed
> 
> If you don't want to work with him don't. Not everyone is born with a golden paintbrush in their hands. The BF definitely thought he'd ever be an artist but he's getting somewhere. This guy just needs to take an art class or two and he'll be fine.


 
No, the stagnation comment is justified. This guy has done god knows how many pages, and has shown no signs of improvement. He's posting on the internet. There are resources on how to learn, there's an infinite amount of source material for references and poses. Yet he's trundled along in the rut he's dug. It's slightly more excusable if you're a good artist and you stop improving, but being at a very low level and not improving slightly shows laziness. It's not about talent. Anyone can draw well if they work hard at it and learn some shit. It's got nothing to do with being born with a golden paintbrush in their hands. Everyone learns, everyone practices and has to work to achieve their skills.

So many people go and whine on about artists that are good not knowing how hard it is to not be good, despite that being a load of fucking bollocks. You want the skill, go and fucking learn them and stop blaming everyone else for your laziness and stupidity.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 12, 2010)

Smelge deserves applause or something. I agree with all of that, and not as a great artist looking down, but someone trying to get better myself. 
however, stop saying shit that makes me NOT hate you, jackass.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you don't want to work with him don't. Not everyone is born with a golden paintbrush in their hands. The BF definitely thought he'd ever be an artist but he's getting somewhere. This guy just needs to take an art class or two and he'll be fine.


 Looking at the pages that have been completed, along with some of the other art on his dA, it appears that there _are_ no signs of improving. Taking a few art classes isn't a magical thing where you go in and come out a few weeks later and say "I can draw anything now". You still have to practice. 

Some people have more artistic ability than others, some may have to work on it a little more 

And you don't have to buy books to get good tips on drawing, just look up tutorials online


----------



## Smelge (Jul 12, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Smelge deserves applause or something. I agree with all of that, and not as a great artist looking down, but someone trying to get better myself.



There was that rant thread the other day about how terrible it was that good artists were being all mean and giving advice to the OP, because they think they are so big and clever being good at art and the OP knew better. This is the same principal. People assuming that the good artists or writers or whatever just woke up one day being able to do their stuff. Assuming that these people didn't have to go through all the learning process. Because it's easier to blame people who have worked to get to where they are, than to admit that you're a lazy fuck who can't be bothered to put in the effort.

And god forbid one of them try and pass down some hints or attempt to be friendly and give a helping hand, because that just means they're being arrogant. Doesn't matter that these people are trying to help. Just crank up the butthurt and get complaining.



> however, stop saying shit that makes me NOT hate you, jackass.


 
You have a fat arse.

Better?


----------



## Point_Blank (Jul 12, 2010)

Holy jesus. What is that? WHAT the FUCK is that?
He needs work. A lot of it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Looking at the pages that have been completed, along with some of the other art on his dA, it appears that there _are_ no signs of improving. Taking a few art classes isn't a magical thing where you go in and come out a few weeks later and say "I can draw anything now". You still have to practice.
> 
> Some people have more artistic ability than others, some may have to work on it a little more
> 
> And you don't have to buy books to get good tips on drawing, just look up tutorials online



ok that was a poor choice of wording on my part... He needs work period. To say the least a few art classes definitely wouldn't hurt him.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> ok that was a poor choice of wording on my part... He needs work period. To say the least a few art classes definitely wouldn't hurt him.


 
Art classes are not a requirement. All he needs to do is study some anatomy. It's not difficult. The internet is like 90% anatomy references/porn.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, maybe I should leave some info about him (he'll yell at me when he sees this, he hates it when I tell people stuff about him). Ok, he's in college with a graphic design major yet he wants to go into animation or illistration (weird in my opinion). He like to draw cartoon pictures which I think is why his stuff is so...lacking of detail and such. He also applied to Kanas City art institute place in Missouri (no clue what that really is nor do I have the will to look it up). lol He tried so hard to put details in his old drawings it was so funny. I gotta show it one day just to give him a hard time. Watching him kinda makes me want to go try (and most likley fail) at drawing.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 12, 2010)

He draws like a 15 year old. And you post like one.

Also I don't know why you care quite so much.. Unless by your friend you mean you yourself?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 12, 2010)

He applied to an art institute?

Oh god.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

Smelge said:


> He applied to an art institute?
> 
> Oh god.


Tragic, isn't it?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 12, 2010)

I should probably add more to explain my previous post.

Art colleges aren't there to teach you how to draw. They assume you have a grounding in it, which is why you need to submit a portfolio. Most places need at least a pass in art in High School/college/local equivalent. The art college/institute is there to expand and hone skills already learnt.

It's like a house. You buy a bit of land, then go down the shops and buy the furniture and expect the house to be built or appear while you're out shopping.

The land is his comic. It's undeveloped and something that needs work to make it usable.
The furniture is what the art institute teach you, but before that they expect you have already put the effort into building the house for the furniture to go in. Otherwise you end up with your bed sitting in some mud in a field, and absolutely fucking useless.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 12, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> Ok, maybe I should leave some info about him (he'll yell at me when he sees this, he hates it when I tell people stuff about him). Ok, he's in college with a graphic design major yet he wants to go into animation or illistration (weird in my opinion). He like to draw cartoon pictures which I think is why his stuff is so...lacking of detail and such.


 
Switching from GD to Animation is the better choice because cartooning and comics practically go hand-in-hand. And fyi to some, I'm an AI student too. So sue me.


----------

